# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Në ç'shtet apo qytet të botës keni qejf të jetoni?

## s0ni

Jemi te gjithe te ndare nga c'do ane e botes.  Ne kete teme te diskutojme ne c'vend te pelqen te jetosh, edhe ne qofse nje nga juve jeton ne kete qytet jipni te mirat dhe te keqiat e vendit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Letersia 76

Une jetoj ne oxford city england dhe jam teper i lumtur ok
me te vertete nje antikitet i gjalle qe sundon mijera jete studentesh nga e tere bota .................
Per vizite kam qene ne Stratford- Upon -Avon..at.. SHAKESPEARE BIRTHPLACE nje mrekulli e rralle ........vend i pazevendesueshem....nuk di se cte them.......habitesh fare mijera turiste cdo dite shkelin mbi vendlindjen e tragjedianit boteror W.SHAKESPEARE...........dh lene autografe librin e shenjte ...........

bye thanks !

----------


## alvi

MONTREAL!

----------


## katana

vetem New York City.

----------


## Prototype

New york ose Las vegas  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rrufiani

Hajde Patriote hajde!Yzberisht mer daje,a ka me bukur?

----------


## ChuChu

dhe une ne montreal atje kam ca miq dhe isha ne veren e kaluar i had the best time ever montreal is tres mangifique life city the bomb i wished my dear husband thinked the same way ai e urren ate qytet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tim

UNE JAM MERZITUR N EMRTROPOLI
MUA ME PELQEN QE TE JETOJ NE AFRIK
E DI JU DUKET CUDI

----------


## Nuska

Ne Shqiperi, ose ndonje vend tjeter te Mesdheut...njerezit jane shume mikprites, ushqimi shume i shendetshem dhe muzika te zgjat jeten.

----------


## Estella

Londra ishte e bukur por kam peshtypjen se do te ishte e pamundur qe te kaloja veren aty. Mu duk teper e zhurmshme.

Ne Paris nuk me kane peqyer njerzit, me jane dukur mendje medhenj.

Ne Austri, me konkretisht Viena do te me dukej teper e merzitshme, mu duk si nje vend pa variacione.


Italia, Roma, Milan me pelqen vetem ta vizitoja me shpesh.

Ne Greqi me kane pelqyer ishujt e bukur, dhe ushqimi por perseri nuk eshte vendi im i preferuar.

ne Shqiperi pa diskutim qe do te doja te jetoja sidomos ne qytet bregdetare. Me mahnit bukuria e tyre, por kushtet nuk jane te pershtatshme per mua, si ato ekonomice dhe ato politike. Aty ska siguri.


Zvicra nuk me ka terhequr dhe aq, mbase sepse nuk pata mundesine te rrija me gjate se 2 dite.

Ne LA te mbysin meksikant kudo qe kethehesh, pastaj aty ha qeni gure nga e nxehta. Nuk te ze syri gjelberim qe ne mars e deri ne tetor.

Las Vegas ishte shume shume rrumuje. Cdo mengjes shihje fotografite porno qe ishin hedhur rrugeve dhe trotuareve. ne mbremje bezdisesha ne cdo qoshe te rroges tek ndaloje dhe prisje te hapes semaforti per te kaluar. Njerzit te jepnin reklama te ndryshme, flete te shumta, qe reklamoheshin prostitutat.  Brenda cdo hoteli degjoje zhurmen maranendese te makinave dhe monadhat qe binin, xhing, xhing, xhing....aty ketu ndonje brohoritje nga dikush qe sapo kishte fituar Jack Pot, apo Black jack.

NY, nuk do te doja te jetoja sepse do te me ngelej goja duke share shoferat/shoferet nga mengjesi ne darke. Sdo gjeja vend ku te parkoja makinen.

Niagara Falls Canada, aty mbase do te gjeja qetesi.

Toronto me kujton jeten e shqiperise, stilin evropian, mbase aty do te mund te jetoja.

NJ, as aty nuk do te jetoja.

CT, me pelqen si shtet por gjate veres eshte teper hummid.

Boston, ok, mbase.... nuk kam se cte them 

Michigan,.........me eshte merzitur.

Ohio, qe ne Cleveland e deri Ne Cinncinati..........jo, as aty sdo te jetoja

Chicago.........mbase, ka varietet.

Philadelphia, jo, absolutisht jo.

Texas as aty jo, nuk me pelqejne as muzika dhe as veshtjet (Country Style)

Indiana, PA, Maine, Colorado........do te doja vete te shkoja per disa dite me pushime.

Nga te gjitha ato vende qe kam vizituar deri me sot, perseri zgjedh Shqiperine.



Mbase eshte teper heret te zgjedh mbasi nuk i kam vizituar te gjitha vendet. Do ti pergjigjesha pyetjes me sakte n.q.s do te isha 80 vjet dhe te kisha vizituar gjysmen e botes dhe te mund te behesha serish 20 dhe ta filloja jeten nga e para aty ku deshiroja.

----------


## trimndgjim

Ne Shqiperi kur shpresa e  rimekembja te rifilloj.

----------


## Brari

hmmm..une do desha te jetoj diku ne Golem.

----------


## s0ni

Estella paske shetitur boten.. lum si ti. 
Vendi qe kam deshire te jetoj eshte Shqiperia.  USA ma ka shpifur fare.  Shkolle, pune dhe gjume gjithe javen. Sa qejf kam te heci rruges, te shetis ne park, te shkoj ne shkolle me biciklete, mbasdite te shkoj ke nena dhe rri me te.  Ce do qe ketej nuk hecen dot rruges.  Makinat jane gjith andej  e ketej. Nenen e kam ne Shqiperi.  Tani per tani humbas merzitjen me detyrat e shkolles.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ChuChu

mire e ke thene o eliona mendimet e tua me pelqekan shume ,nga c'qytet je ti dhe une ndihem njesoj si ty pune shpi gjume ne usa

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## s0ni

Nga Elbasani Pinkie....Mendoj sahere qe do te vij nje dite e do kthehem serisht ke shtepia dhe te dashurit e mi qe i kujtoj gjithe mall.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ari32

Ne nje vend te qete,pa rremuj dhe zhurme.
Te pakten me ato vende qe kame pare preferoj me mire ketu ku jame.

----------


## Estella

Statistikisht vendi me i mire. #1  per te jetuar eshte Norvegjija.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tironsja

Ne mes te Tirones,aty ku kom shpin ene me 2 dhesa me leke.
s'ka me bukur.

----------


## Puhiza

Vetem ne Tirane jetohet....te tjerat jane kot fare....e kush do me thote "gjes" mua atje? Po "pacim"?..Nccecececec

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## tim

KURSE MUA NE  BENIN

JU DUKET CUDI DHE E DI

OSE NE ALVAJ

----------

